# Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 9, 2006)

hey all,

just wondering if anyone breeds high blue phase GTS's?
and also what price range are these guys in?

im looking at getting one of this seasons juvies! (next year)

any info would be great!

cheers!

Matt


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 9, 2006)

I think $400-600 would be your starting point. Longtom will probably have some available this season, try sending him a PM.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 9, 2006)

isnt a green tree snake a chrondo?... arent chrondos worth 15000 - 20000


----------



## trader (Aug 9, 2006)

Examples of older adverts on the HerpTrader show:

June 2006 - Blue phase Green Tree Snakes, adult male and two sub-adult females - $2400 the trio

Jan 2005 - Green Tree Snake, (blue form) 2 yrs old- $425

Aug 2004- Green Tree Snake, 50cm long, around 6mths old. More blue than green - $500


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 9, 2006)

That would be a Green Tree Python and they would only be $6500-8500.


----------



## cam (Aug 9, 2006)

no thats a green tree python


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?*



kwaka_80 said:


> isnt a green tree snake a chrondo?...



no green tree pythons are.... green tree snakes are coloubrids...

thanks for the replies guys! i will send longtom a pm! 

feel free to use this thread for pics! i never get tired of bluephases!


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?*

ahh yeah like the BROWN TREE SNAKE... didnt think of it like that lol


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?*

learning all the time


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?*

You've got a long road to travel...


----------



## cris (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Blue Phase Green Tree Snakes Price?*



> ahh yeah like the BROWN TREE SNAKE... didnt think of it like that lol


well kind of but it doesnt have any fangs and is very differnat in many ways. I got some of Longtoms blue and yellows cant wait to see how they turn out. I also want to get some of the "true" blue and white ones sometime too. I think they all look just as good myself just differant.
Does anyone breed black and white common tree snakes?

Here are some pics of a blue tree snake that was in my yard a while back, shame it was coming up to a shed
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....iewtopic&amp;t=18132&amp;highlight=tree+snake
This thread has some nice ones too
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=10346&amp;highlight=

and a few weblinks i have found
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/i...ommon+Tree+Snake&amp;rel-namesoup=matchphrase
http://www.jcu.edu.au/school/tbiol/zoology/herp/MossmanHerps/MossHerps-colubrids.shtml
This last link has the black one, i like it


----------

